# Homesteading Singles Thread-December



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Homesteading singles thread-December....let it roll


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Not much going on here. brrrrrrr, cold and frozen here.

Trying to make vinegar from my left over cider. Trying to sprout beans. Trying to make strawberry soda with strawberry syrup, water, and yeast. 

Cleaned my home. Used a paste that I made from baking soda to clean the top of my stove, it the only thing I know that cuts the grease with ease.

Washed my bathroom with homemade rags. 

Washed my clothes with biodegradable all natural dish soap from Costco. Good stuff, $8 a gallon. I use it to wash my clothes, my floors, my dishes, my bathroom, even my body in the shower sometimes.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I had to jump start the tractor. Love my jump start box thingy. Then mowed the field.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Worked outside getting the critters ready for the cold front coming in tomorrow. Restocked hay under the goat lean-to, put new straw into all of the critter houses, created wind breaks, and put a heat lamp into the chicken coop. My wood shed is filled with 7 cords of wood and my porch stacked with plenty of wood and kindling. I think I'm ready.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Kim, you sound like you are ready for this week.. I need to bring some wood in yet and still need to get my superstores put on. Maybe this week. LOL

Edited: studs, not superstores.... sometimes auto correct is funny. Even when it's turned off it tries to help.


----------



## terapin (Sep 7, 2013)

Can I play?

Just got word that my house has sold. Time to look for a tiny little house on a tiny little piece of land to call mine. :happy:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

COSunflower said:


> My wood shed is filled with 7 cords of wood and my porch stacked with plenty of wood and kindling.


What kind of wood are you using in your stove?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Have I mentioned I have some baby bunnies?  Introduced them to Mr. Brushie.










And chicken chow mein for dinner. My butts cold and elky sucks a lil bit.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Finished another section on the cross stitch...all the long dark evenings are very conducive to crafts.










Pulled the last few scraggly leaves off the kale for the rabbits tonight. I'll also spend the evening with a headlamp and pooper scooper giving the outdoor cages a thorough cleaning now that we've thawed out. May be a while before I can do that again. The bedding soaks up potty and freezes solid for me in winter.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I think my finger and knife are going to survive.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

huba huba.....female hands.....lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny how when I told myself to clean up the water heaters before putting them away last year, yet when I pulled them out...I had NOT. So I was scrubing them down with a wire brush, then running extension cords from the barn, moving and cleaning water tanks and setting up PVC to run cords through last night. Winter is coming tonight in Texas, and I think I'm ready, gave my boys hay beds in the refurbished lean too. Cleaned out stalls and layed new bedding, water heaters are ready and installed, took my boys to the vet yesterday to update their shots after the crazy racoon incident. I think Im good now.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I've been getting ready for the forecast impending storm. I moved all my critters to the small south field, so they will be easy to feed/water. There is already lots of hay in the run-in shed there, so they will be toasty. I put a new water heater in the stock tank. I hope it works better than the other one did. If not - then I guess I will be hauling hot water around for the next few days. I picked up people and dog food, gassed up the car, filled water jugs "just in case", refilled a couple of gas cans that were low, checked that the generator fired up, checked the propane level in the tank. WHEW... I think we may survive the next couple of days! The bread and snack shelves were almost empty in Wally world, and the milk had nearly all gone. That doesn't affect me, but I thought it was funny.

Mary


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It's the little things in life....I just love the way the room fills with the sound of bunny nomming when I put out fresh hay.
[YOUTUBE]ZbMUtQQ7XJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

This fall we had an early cold/snow snap after a month of non stop rain. I didnt get my garlic in. It melted today,:banana: 61 degrees. So I planted a LOT of garlic. 

I also planted some fall sale bushes of gooseberrys and current. Buried them in a nice warm blanket of hay. Hope they survive, they sure sound like yummy wine...er um I mean pies..lol 

The chickens also got to free range today, pulling worms from the saturated ground. I hobbled my old horse and let her eat the lawn...


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

terapin said:


> Can I play?
> 
> Just got word that my house has sold. Time to look for a tiny little house on a tiny little piece of land to call mine. :happy:


Wonderful news!! congratulations! Of course you can play!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I haven't done much in the homesteading way besides taking care of the chickens. I've been too busy playing nurse. Just got back a bit ago from my third and hopefully last trip to the doc's this week!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Went out today and got the animals ready for the Great Ice Storm of 2013. If y'all don't hear from me in the next few days I expect the girls road trip to come this away and save me!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Did y'all see, they gave this storm a NAME!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

stay safe everyone in the path of the storm. I always hear when there is a storm and wonder if it will affect any of you but hadn't heard anything today. been busy finishing up the baking for the squirrel hunt for my son and his friends.

we don't have any snow and it's quite warm for this time of the year. we have had lots of rain and some more forecast for tomorrow. I have to drive in it because I found a Victorian side chair about 40 miles away and if I don't go it will likely be gone. I lost out on the last one on kijji. this one is 180 but the owner said it is in excellent condition and I did see a pic. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> Went out today and got the animals ready for the Great Ice Storm of 2013. If y'all don't hear from me in the next few days I expect the girls road trip to come this away and save me!!



Tambo did you see where they have already called a state of emergency for us?


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

The way they are talking, most of the heavy ice will be south of me. I'll take a foot of snow, over an inch of ice ANYTIME..!! Just hope the power stays on..!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

rkintn said:


> Tambo did you see where they have already called a state of emergency for us?


Yes I did. I have to work tomorrow and Saturday too.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Our high today was -2. Bikini weather!! -12 right now...

I finished tying a toddler sized quilt for my grandson today. It has trains on it. It turned out cute. Time to start another one!

Dried apples today. Apple pie sounds good...maybe I'll make one tomorrow.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> Yes I did. I have to work tomorrow and Saturday too.



I'm supposed to work tomorrow too. I guess I will know if I do or not when I get up in the morning. I'm a little concerned that they hadn't started salting the roads by 6, when my oldest got here. I think can either be good or very bad.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

28 degrees..... ice rain. Roads are crappy.... parking lots are worse.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

rkintn said:


> I'm supposed to work tomorrow too. I guess I will know if I do or not when I get up in the morning. I'm a little concerned that they hadn't started salting the roads by 6, when my oldest got here. I think can either be good or very bad.


I will know when I get up too! I just ask some folks on FB if they have salted the roads yet. I really don't want to go anywhere. I am on vacation after Saturday.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Ice is the worst. I would not get on the roads unless it was essential. Easy enough to get run over on dry pavement, but with ice it's almost like Russian roulette.

Warm (and wet) here. Last week we had the coldest Thanksgiving day in over a hundred years and this week we're setting records for heat. Got a to-do list a mile long right now, but I would make a mess in the pasture and yard if I started on it. The ground is saturated after days of rain.

Guess I'll do some Christmas shopping, which I hate to do but need to do.

Stay safe.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I stayed home. I just couldn't risk it So, now, I'm fussin' at kids and trying to keep us all from going stir crazy LOL Not very homesteady but it's all I got today.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm at work. I need to be home but wasn't bad enough when I got up to justify staying home. Now they are telling us we can leave if we want. I want to stay and use my time tomorrow in case the power goes out.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Our power did go out for about half an hour or so. I hope it's the only time it does.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

tambo said:


> I'm at work. I need to be home but wasn't bad enough when I got up to justify staying home. Now they are telling us we can leave if we want. I want to stay and use my time tomorrow in case the power goes out.



Be carefuls


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Man I hope mine isn't out!! I'm worried now!! Can't go home until 6 pm.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

be safe yall.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

warm spell this week.....mache and lettuce sprouts grew a little, as did the kale.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do let us know how things are when you get home Tammy! 

I went through fog like pea soup today to pick up this little baby. I knew it was bad when I left and could hardly see the neighbors house but I took a chance. it only got worse. too dangerous driving like that but I survived. don't know why this chair has 2 wheels on the front but no matter. I only have it for a prop. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe the wheels are there so it can be moved across the floor without scratching the floor. just tilt it from behind and wheel it where you want.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Gorgeous chair, Georgia!

Don't think so CB? looks like one would be musch easier moved tipped back. Me thinks possibly to give a lady hand at getting closer to the table, would be the only time you would lift and push forward??


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made it home. Give me snow any day. The road to get to my road is nothing but a solid sheet of ice. I fish tailed a little on the over passes. I'm not sure if I fish tailed or it was throwing me in the ruts. It made me draw up though. I called my boss and told him I would not be in tomorrow when I got home. It's just not worth it to me. I have a 4X4 but I drove my car, it is front wheel drive. If I wrecked I would rather wreck it.
I am sick about calling in. I haven't missed a day since I've worked there.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tambo I am glad you made it home okay!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Better to miss a day than miss forever.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The first of the seed catalogs has arrived. Nice to be snuggled up with it dreaming of summer while it's 12 degrees out.










And I'm in the midst of my no spend month, so enjoying eating out of the pantry. Decided on breakfast for lunch today, so whipped up some biscuits for (powdered) egg and (tvp) sausage biscuits. I used powdered milk and egg for the biscuits to make them more pantry friendly.

I have a thread in the survival and disaster preparedness section with my menus and recipes if anyone's interested










Mile High Biscuits

Felt like breakfast for lunch today, so it's egg and sausage biscuits.

3 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
4 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup shortening
1 egg, beaten
1 1/8 cups milk

Combine dry ingredients in a mixing bowl. Cut in shortening until crumbly. Add egg and milk and mix until dough forms a ball. Spread on flowered surface and knead only a dozen times. Roll out to about 3/4 inch and cut with floured biscuit cutter. Place on lightly greased baking sheet and bake at 475 for 12 minutes.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Went grocery shopping because I think that bad storm is headed my way. It should be here in a little over a week.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

The 5"-8" of snow they predicted for last night ended up being about 2.5. :thumb: Very little ice. Just enough to freeze up some doors if you couldn't park under cover. Thank goodness for the carport.

Temps dropped right at work traffic time last evening, and reports of a gazillion accidents. I operated a salt/plow truck for ODOT for 32 years... Sure don't miss being out in that mess. 

Mixed precip again for tomorrow, good day to play in the kitchen. Found a recipe for Spicy Chicken & Sausage Gumbo that sure sounds good for a belly warmer for a day like tomorrow.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

went to the army and navy store tonight and had a nice look around. Bought a good rain suit and a loud US army whistle to attach to my go bag.

Got a 4-layer ski hat in another store for $2, nice and warm blocks the wind


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I did normal chores today. I had to feed the animals cat food because I couldn't get my shed door open. I'm glad my power didn't go out because my kerosene heater is in the shed too. I cleaned my truck off to go to work tomorrow.

I have to work tomorrow for taking off today. I had a vacation day in for tomorrow but I will have to use it for today and work tomorrow. Then I will be on vacation the rest of the week. They say we may get more ice tonight. Joy joy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday my son helped me set the space heater up in the chicken house: one section has hardware cloth separating the birds from it so that I can also store the feed, and that is where the space heater went. We had to sweep it out before the heater went in: I would not want dust near the heater!

Today I thought about carrying water at 6 above, and I got him to take care of the chickens also.

I took him to DQ for lunch today: we all do the work but some jobs are no darned fun!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

All I've accomplished today is school work...one hour left, I think...
Just took my midterm. I hate tests...
I'd rather be playing with chickens or something!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made it to work ok this morning. Roads were iced over again because it rained and sleeted last night. I drove my truck this time and made it just fine. Now to get back home with no trouble.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang girl, you are brave! I'm already fretting over the 5 inches of snow we are getting tonight lol.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Only because I had to viggie!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

viggie said:


> Dang girl, you are brave! I'm already fretting over the 5 inches of snow we are getting tonight lol.


Five inches is not much. I thought you had a lot of snow up there?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

City Bound said:


> Five inches is not much. I thought you had a lot of snow up there?


Five inches will have me out before 5am shoveling. And it's plenty to drive through in the dark in the wee hours. Risking your life on the roads (filled with people who think they are invincible at rush hour) never gets any easier. It's coming down like it means it now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's when the accidents happen. everyone is driving like the day before when we had nothing down. we have no snow yet. I just came back from the country. it is bitterly cold. not by the temp. but the wind is awful. I had on long johns and several layers and it was still cold. I trimmed my cedars and cut some small birch for decorating. got back alive(it's madness on the road today) did a little but gave it up because of the wind. i put a couple pics on the Christmas deco thread. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

viggie said:


> Five inches will have me out before 5am shoveling. And it's plenty to drive through in the dark in the wee hours. Risking your life on the roads (filled with people who think they are invincible at rush hour) never gets any easier. It's coming down like it means it now.


 
OK. Point taken. Started snowing here a few hours ago. 

Made Cornish pasty tonight with a side of potato chips.

Pulled up the last of the carrots, beets and turnips for the year. Man that ground made my fingers cold.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I knock off 4 inches of ice off my truck only took an hour and a half...slid my way to town only 25 miles to get dog food, I had enough I thought but my boys needed more energy through this icey mess. Some of the bridges were like rock climbing and bouncing around made a sheet of ice slide onto my windshield leaving me blind to anything. I had to stop on the freeway and carry off the thick sheets, holding up traffic behind me, Jezzzz I dont know how people up north do it, I lived in MN for 8 yrs when I was younger, now that Im older, the cold hurts me....LOL


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

viggie said:


> Five inches will have me out before 5am shoveling. And it's plenty to drive through in the dark in the wee hours. Risking your life on the roads (filled with people who think they are invincible at rush hour) never gets any easier. It's coming down like it means it now.


I hear ya! Snow and slick roads have never bothered me...till I was in Denver a couple years back for a state wrestling tournament. They only had a couple inches of snow, and I go back on the interstate about 6 PM or so. It was a slick white road of six lanes of BTB traffic going sixty MPH, with no dividing lines visible. I got on a trucks tail in the farthest left lane figuring that might give me my best option to get away from something? I whiteknuckled my way out of Denver. No way would I choose to drive in that type of traffic under those conditions! North Dakota oil patch was almost as bad!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made it home. The roads are clear right now but more to come I hear. I don't have anywhere to be until Monday week so I don't care what it does now. Oh and I got my shed door open. I half closed it in case we get what is predicted tonight. The wind won't blow it open but I should be able to get in it too. I'm ready for spring dang it!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Got most of my pile of splittable wood split. I rented a splitter...broke the allen headed bolt holding the wedge onto the ram, and had nothing to replace it with, so I was done for the day. Should have enough smaller wood to fill half of the newly made shed? (might be just a hope, but the pile is big!)

I keep talking about building one, but it's just a plan that I'm gathering parts for. I've got the I-beam, the cylinder, and the tractor. The plans are just rolling around in my gourd. I'm just to cheap to buy one when rental is $40 a day.

My knees and back are sore. Had a lot of big rounds that took some time to work through. Makes me wonder why I like wood heat so much...I just do!

My bro does a lot of groundwater heat pump installations. He keeps telling me I will find that more attractive? I don't know? Maybe as a supplement...did I ever say I like wood heat? hehe!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Jezzzz I dont know how people up north do it, I lived in MN for 8 yrs when I was younger, now that Im older, the cold hurts me....LOL


They build us heartier up here  LOL! Thick headed too.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you ever had a 4 inch sheet of ice slide off the barn roof and smack you in the forehead? I did, it bled and hurt like heck too then I cussed like a sailor. My dogs thought I was speaking another language.....LOL


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been on a tear for the last couple of weeks and have no idea why. Almost like I'm manic. It's a lot of fun and I'm getting a lot done, or at least started.

Wake up around 4 am wide awake. Get up, check to make sure Internet is still there, watch the early news, fix breakfast, etc. By then, it's maybe 6, so start on one of my projects.

My bathroom project was to replace some loose tiles. It turned in to replacing a lot of tiles, regrouting the entire bathroom, painting the walls and cabinets, caulking, and replacing one sink. Then I decided to replace both sinks. Then I decided to replace both faucets. And then I decided to cover the countertop with fake granite.

The fake granite just showed up, so tomorrow I start the multi-day process of painting it on. When that is done and cured, I will install new sinks, faucets, etc. I'm thinking I might paint the inside of the cabinet while the sinks are out.

Several years ago, I backed my Chevy Blazer into a tree and bent the rear bumper. I didn't want to put in an insurance claim, so put off getting it fixed. Well, now I am thinking about getting the Blazer painted, so I took off the bumper and found a used one at the junkyard that I am picking up tomorrow. This is not something I am experienced at, so I was surprised when I started taking off the bumper.

I have a weird countertop that does nothing but collect junk. My kitchen counter runs along one wall and then juts out into the kitchen (L shaped) to form a divider between kitchen and living room. Then someone built another counter against the part that juts out (on the lr side), but it is about 8" lower. So it's too low to get a stool under it and not of any use in the kitchen because you can't easily reach it.

In another spontaneous moment, I took a hammer to it today. My idea is to build a new counter that is the same height as the kitchen counter. That will give me a wide counter top that can double as a place to eat as I will then be able to fit a couple of stools under it.

Saturday I cleaned the house, polished the wood furniture, and made chile. Sunday I went through all my old paperwork and got rid of 2 big trash bags of stuff. Then I cleaned out the closet and desk in my office and got rid of outdated electronics and old clothes. Very liberating.

If the fake granite works out well, I plan on doing the same in the kitchen.

Going to repaint the kitchen.

Thinking about painting the Blazer myself.

And then there's the fireplace.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

falling ice is very dangerous and has been known to kill people. in fact, a cousin of mine. be careful Fowler!

don't know what's wrong with you Rich. you're either getting your second wind or like my grandfather use to say when people would start in a tear like that " he's getting ready to cash out" I hope it's the former. ~Georgia.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Good Grief, MoonRiver!! I am totally exhausted just reading all that! 

Just to hit a nice balance: I have done pretty much exactly nothing the last few days. I made some banana bread and three loaves of fruit cake using the recipe that CJ posted on HF forum, I have run up and down with buckets of hot water to keep the critters watered (the water heaters didn't work very well for some reason) but apart from that I have stayed indoors and warm. It has given me a chance to knit most of a cute little dragon scarf for my 3yo grand daughter, I have done some online education stuff but really I have just been lazy.

Mary


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> ... or like my grandfather use to say when people would start in a tear like that " he's getting ready to cash out" I hope it's the former. ~Georgia.


The thought has crossed my mind. I am going for tests next month.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Have you ever had a 4 inch sheet of ice slide off the barn roof and smack you in the forehead? I did, it bled and hurt like heck too then I cussed like a sailor. My dogs thought I was speaking another language.....LOL


 
Sound crazy but up here you learn early in life to look up and check the roofs and eves above you in winter before you cross under them or go too close to them. Also, you have to check to see if there is water trickling out from under the ice or snow on the roof, that usually means it can slide off in a sheath at any time. Crack the icicles off the eves with a stick. Check for ice under the snow, that situation can send you flying up and landing painfully on your butt. My old neighbor broke his hip slipping on ice below the snow on his walk way.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Getting six inches tomorrow night. I have a few walks to shovel for people.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad I didn't go out yesterday, there were tons of accidents and a bunch of crazy huge pileups like this one near work. The snow ended earlier than predicted so at least the freeways were pretty decent this morning. But I ended up going in a little late and having to apologize because I thought I'd be out shoveling 30 minutes or so but it was well over an hour.










Today we got our first negative windchills and headed down to -1 tonight...so I covered the bunny cages with spare boards and some cardboard to protect them from the winds.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Sound crazy but up here you learn early in life to look up and check the roofs and eves above you in winter before you cross under them or go too close to them. Also, you have to check to see if there is water trickling out from under the ice or snow on the roof, that usually means it can slide off in a sheath at any time. Crack the icicles off the eves with a stick. Check for ice under the snow, that situation can send you flying up and landing painfully on your butt. My old neighbor broke his hip slipping on ice below the snow on his walk way.


Sorry, I'm just a dumb Texan, that's not use to getting ice. I also fall down and trip a lot even when I watch were I'm going and try to be careful. I'm a bit of a clutz actually, I wish someone would of told me not to try to walk and chew gum, that would have helped a lot.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

How about tarps for the rabbit hutches viggie? Maybe tarps would help.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Sorry, I'm just a dumb Texan, that's not use to getting ice. I also fall down and trip a lot even when I watch were I'm going and try to be careful. I'm a bit of a clutz actually, I wish someone would of told me not to try to walk and chew gum, that would have helped a lot.


I take it that your response is bitter sarcasm, or did I misread it?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Have you ever had a 4 inch sheet of ice slide off the barn roof and smack you in the forehead? I did, it bled and hurt like heck too then I cussed like a sailor. My dogs thought I was speaking another language.....LOL







[YOUTUBE]WxgBXJM6zJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> I take it that your response is bitter sarcasm, or did I misread it?


OH no..I really enjoyed reading your vast knowledge of ice. So what's your take on snow cones and slushies? Drinking them fast hurts my head.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> OH no..I really enjoyed reading your vast knowledge of ice. So what's your take on snow cones and slushies? Drinking them fast hurts my head.


I don't get you bitterness. Good luck to you.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Although since we are on the topic...snow ice cream! I had meant to try some for the first time yesterday...but then I got lazy.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I only ever used hay for my rabbits. we had some awful cold winters too but they were like bugs in a rug. last time I had a slushie and drank it too fast I thought my brain was going to blow out through the top of my head. never touched another. that must have been 15 years ago. I liked the raspberry ones. ~Georgia.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Fowler said:


> So what's your take on snow cones and slushies? Drinking them fast hurts my head.


Dr littlejoes advice for you...use less alchohol and wear a hard hat when drinking these.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> Dr littlejoes advice for you...use less alchohol and wear a hard hat when drinking these.


LOL!!!! I will be wearing my motorcycle helmet outside at all times. It also prevents me from getting my tongue stuck to metal objects....LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> LOL!!!! I will be wearing my motorcycle helmet outside at all times. It also prevents me from getting my tongue stuck to metal objects....LOL


I seem to remember a full motocross outfit you (ahem) posed in before. Supposedly anyway. :grumble: I remember thinking, That's not Fowler. The bumps and jiggly bits ain't in the right places. ;p


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Last time I jiggled, it was do to my Ram dragging me and the vet, we both were ashamed that a miniture sheep kicked our butts....LOL Unfortunatly I wished my bumps away when I started playing softball at a young age,..LOL on the brite side ....ummmm as soon as I think of one I'll let ya know.....LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Well it sounds like you got at least one. Only it's on your head. Kinda weird, Fowler. :hrm:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> Well it sounds like you got at least one. Only it's on your head. Kinda weird, Fowler. :hrm:


 
LOL!! So true ound::hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

When you prop your feet up by the fire and doze off, don't be wearing steel toed boots.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> _*Sorry*_, I'm just a *dumb* _*Texan*_,


Kinda redundant don't ya think ??


Just _*Texan*_ is sufficient_,,,,,,,


__HeHe,,,HeHeHe,,,,,,:goodjob:


:lookout:
_


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Up your nose with a rubber hose!.....LOL Go snort some sugar spider monkey....LOL


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

L.A. said:


> Kinda redundant don't ya think ??
> 
> 
> Just _*Texan*_ is sufficient_,,,,,,,
> ...


Never met a dumb Texan.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Bret said:


> Never met a dumb Texan.


HeHe,,,So ya never met a Texan ?


PS....It's in the Wyoming Cowboy code,,,,,"It's you duty to pick on Texans"

Just doing my duty,,,,,Right Fowler flower ????:thumb: :cowboy:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> HeHe,,,So ya never met a Texan ?
> 
> 
> PS....It's in the Wyoming Cowboy code,,,,,"It's you duty to pick on Texans"
> ...


Yep, I am rubber you are glue what bounces off me sticks to you :nana:

I think the pic speaks for itself.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Just so you know, I fell down feeding my sheep just now. I can't feel my fingers, I am one hand typing this, just thought you should know LA that Karma does exist....LOL!! Maybe someone could tell me how to walk, I obvously have forgotten......LOL!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> Just so you know, I fell down feeding my sheep just now. I can't feel my fingers, I am one hand typing this, just thought you should know LA that Karma does exist....LOL!! Maybe someone could tell me how to walk, I obvously have forgotten......LOL!!!



That wasn't me,,,,I was hoping you'd fall in POOP,,,,,not get hurt,,,,

That was someone else,,,,,


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

calked boots...oh wait a minute..scratch that idea...the way you go you would try skipping in them and puncture the inside of ya lower leg and need a blood transfusion....lol

there is a learning curve to them boots....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

note to fowler...restock the first aid kit after this storm is over......lol.....you go through supplies like a hospital....roflmao


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't discriminate, I treat everyone with equal amounts of sarcasim....LOL!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

This evening I discovered that a 50-foot coiled hose fits neatly into a 5-gallon bucket. This is great for transporting the hose as you go about feeding & watering chores, then store the hose IN the bucket IN the house to avoid freeze-ups. (And you don't have to struggle, trying to drain the water out of it!)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That learning curve would hurt me Elk!! But I love to see if I could survive the learning curve....LOL And I also happen to be out of handy mandy band aids too, my grandsons will frown upon this....LOL

Seriously am I the only one that gets hurt?......LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i wear my little pony band aids.....lol.....people clear the isle for you faster.

sparkly band aids go well with my long beard....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> That learning curve would hurt me Elk!! But I love to see if I could survive the learning curve....LOL And I also happen to be out of handy mandy band aids too, my grandsons will frown upon this....LOL
> 
> Seriously am I the only one that gets hurt?......LOL


i was 23years old when i laced up my first pair....i popped a few holes in myself.the worst part is propping the holes open and flushing it out with rubbing alcohol....lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> That learning curve would hurt me Elk!! But I love to see if I could survive the learning curve....LOL And I also happen to be out of handy mandy band aids too, my grandsons will frown upon this....LOL
> 
> *Seriously am I the only one that gets hurt?*......LOL


No. You're just the only one trusting enough to admit to it. LOL
I think I passed my clumsy genes down to my youngest too. He re-injured his knee the other day after having surgery. Him, "I can play basketball." The Knee, "Ya think so, huh?" Doc says another surgery to fix the torn ligament graft. 
Me, I get tangled in the close line, bang my head on the car getting in, and stub my toe walking past the coffee table. Once, I was throwing rocks out of the garden. One hit the fence wire and came flying back. That left a mark. Good thing I don't operate a hammer for a living anymore. They always said a mason is just a framer with his brains knocked out.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've never hurt myself bad, but I often come in bruised and cut with no idea how I did it. Right now I have 3 long bruises on my left arm from straining to chop frozen litter apart on the far side of the rabbit cages when I was cleaning the outdoor ones. Sometimes I don't realize it until I come in and feel blood trickling down...dunno how I can feel that but not gashing the heck outta myself. I'm apparently pretty rough when I work  I think it comes from growing up working on construction equipment with my dad. Beating the tar outta yourself was in the job description.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks karl and Viggie for sharing, and Karl I think if we ever met, we would end up hurting each other just by us both being a Klutz...my son is the same way!! We both are except when we're in competition mode, my son can no longer keep his arm in its socket from playing football. I've notice I don't bounce like I use to, now I just kind of lay there and let the dogs lick my face.....LOL!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I fell off a ladder at work the other day!! In a little cubby hole that folded me up like a metal chair. I was getting a box of paper towels down that landed on top of me. I found out it really hurts to hit concrete in my old age and I can't jump up as quick as I use to. Sure didn't want anyone to see me!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Well C'mon Fowler! I ain't skeered...

View attachment 18872


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

No blood was shed, nor bruises procured during the picture taking of this documentary. 

Got part of it filled! Figure it at a little over two cords. Need to keep sawing and splittin'. Have enough outside to get me through the winter, but it'd be nice to have two years worth under cover. Kind of a security blanket for me!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Today I started Christmas shopping. I got part of my daughter's gift, and possibly enough for my SIL's gift: I got her a big fleecy robe and a cuple of little things to tuck in for "just because".

My daughter is an adult, but lately she has confessed a sneaking fondness for "My Little Pony". So, why not? I got her one, to make her laugh, and a big fleecy robe as well! For a daughter that is not enough, but it is a start.

It's still cold out, but this evening the temperature did not drop at all, so perhaps tomorrow will be warmer.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, someone just posted this on fb and I got excited. I haven't fallen in the snow in many years, but that's because I spend the entire winter taking baby steps lol. This went right on my wishlist.

yaktrax


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I almost choked on my coaca puffs Karl...LOL!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

We just went on Sunday, Terri. Half of the stuff we need to get each other is only available online. The sad part is that I've been trying to get my sons going on their Christmas shopping for a month. Now they're finding out that some things are back-ordered. Sometimes I just love I told you so's... I used to do last minute every year. Can't handle it now. 

We stopped for burgers after we were done, Sunday. My oldest said he'd treat. It was like 'the Clampetts go to the big city.' Not to be outdone, my youngest springs for shakes at Sonic, after. We had to turn the oldest on to a peanut butter bacon shake. The Best! Only, talk about a sugar buzz. All the way home I thought I was driving with a couple of 6 yr olds high on Jolly Ranchers.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny you should say that viggie, I was taking baby steps, when I open the big metel gate Boomer leaped on the gate and I slid backwards, I am totally blaming this on the dog...LOL!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone know how to get this link to where Elkhound can see it or anyone else that doesn't have FB?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=568685409867834&set=vb.139188202817559&type=2&theater


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

tambo said:


> Anyone know how to get this link to where Elkhound can see it or anyone else that doesn't have FB?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=568685409867834&set=vb.139188202817559&type=2&theater



I could see it, so he should be able to as well  No need for FB to do so.

~ST


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

viggie said:


> Ok, someone just posted this on fb and I got excited. I haven't fallen in the snow in many years, but that's because I spend the entire winter taking baby steps lol. This went right on my wishlist.
> 
> yaktrax


Those WORK! As long as you can get them to stay ON your shoes/boots. (I used Xtra Long zip ties.)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I sure could have used something like this today when I was trying to keep upright while scraping ice off the driveway and car. I must check to see if the sports store has them. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

viggie said:


> Ok, someone just posted this on fb and I got excited. I haven't fallen in the snow in many years, but that's because I spend the entire winter taking baby steps lol. This went right on my wishlist.
> 
> yaktrax


They are nice JUST be careful wearing them indoors, very slick and you still can "you know, fall down". I have chains I put over my shoes especially when I run the snow blower. Side hilling gnomes grab my feet every time if I don't.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The windchills going down to -25 tonight...I threw lots of extra hay in the hutches this morning. In the sunroom it's a little warmer but still below freezing. The babies were in a big cuddly pile when I walked in...and rushed forward to greet me and lick my fingers. It doesn't matter how bad your day was anymore once you are covered in baby bunny kisses.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's hand porn, you're gonna give Elk a stroke....LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

made some cheese tonight with two gallons of milk. Was fun.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Picked up a Doulton gravity fed water filter.....man, the water is the best I ever tasted. Well worth the money.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have no job or money...Pregnant daughter wants a rocker/glider chair with an ottoman for Christmas. I got on Craigslist and posted an ad to see if anyone was willing to give me one and I got a call the next day. I'm picking it up tomorrow! 
Also got her a quilt set someone was wanting to give away.

I went into Albertson's yesterday and asked for buckets. They gave me about 50 and would've been more but that's all that would fit into my car.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Not really homestead-y, but, helps inch me closer to my homesteading goals so maybe it counts. Did not get the big honkin' promotion (and the headaches associated!); did get a 30% salary increase with no added workload beyond what I already do. 

Considering that this is a very small, privately held company that gives no reviews and no cost-of-living raises, I am one happy camperette! This will allow me to reduce my debt faster and then begin building my savings. After two paychecks of 'reward', I'll pretend I didn't get it, lol! 

I do however, plan on ordering a very fine Pinot Noir for New Year's Eve enjoyment though 

And, a couple of reasons sometimes winter down South isn't too terribly bad.
View attachment 19016​
Passion Flower blooming along the walk way

View attachment 19017​
Pinata rose still blooming


~ST


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations ST!!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Gorgeous flowers!
I love those bunnies!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

bajiay said:


> I have no job or money...Pregnant daughter wants a rocker/glider chair with an ottoman for Christmas. I got on Craigslist and posted an ad to see if anyone was willing to give me one and I got a call the next day. I'm picking it up tomorrow!
> Also got her a quilt set someone was wanting to give away.
> 
> I went into Albertson's yesterday and asked for buckets. They gave me about 50 and would've been more but that's all that would fit into my car.


That's the ticket, bajiay!:thumb: My problem is getting to the projects I dream up while scrounging the free stuff. LOL, in the meantime, I've got a nice pile of junk anyway. I found an interesting book called "The Scrounged Homestead" by Jason Akers. It's at the top of my 'To Get' list.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is what I have been doing all morning. I go out every 35 or 40 min and shovel. that way I can keep up. I don't have a lot of room to put it so I'm pushing it out to the median. it has now just turned to freezing rain. hopefully the power will hold. only lost it once through a storm here. in any case I'm ready for most things. leftover lamb stew is so good right now. ~Georgia


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I have got the knitting bug. I made a cute little dragon-looking scarf for my 3 yo grand daughter, have a bunny pattern on the needles that will be a gift for the 1 yo DGD, have a practice pair of socks on another set of needles and a large, plain, warm shawl on yet another. I want them all finished by Christmas so I can get to the fancy yarns that were my Christmas gift to me.

Mary


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I heart me some Baker Creek  The catalog arrived this week.










Which of these things are not like the others?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I picked up some more branches, fell down, the usual....LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

viggie, I had to laugh. The cat's ears kind of make it look like a miniature llama.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

after I got the snow shovelled yesterday we had freezing rain. I moved the slush from that last night but had a sheet of ice today. beat and pounded that and spread salt. then shovelled out where the street plough and sidewalk plough had covered it in again. that was some hard to move after freezing into large clumps. I beat it up to manageable size .lifted it up by hand and threw it out to the median.

finally got it done and salted tonight. ran out of salt and used some coarse pickling salt for the deck and front step. I am beat tonight!. I do hope I can get out tomorrow to replenish my salt and whatnot. I only have to go around the corner for what I want but first I have to go down my steep slippery hill. most streets are still quite slippery tonight. I didn't lose power. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I went to town today to mail some Christmas packages. On the way home I was going to reward myself with an ice cream cone of Rocky Road. I told the girl I wanted a scoop of RR on a regular cone. She was getting it and scooped up a little scoop. I turn away then turned back and she was handing me the cone with a little scoop on it the size of a golf ball. They usually give you a scoop that will aleast sit on top of the cone. I looked at her and ask was that all she was going to give me. She looked at me like I was crazy. I told her I didn't want it and walked out.

I know I am a little fluffy but if I want an ice cream cone I want one. It was almost like she was telling me I didn't need any ice cream. Lol So I went to our little country store and bought me a box of Butter Pecan. I still wanted RR though but they don't carry it.

Now I will have some for awhile for just a little more money.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

tambo said:


> I went to town today to mail some Christmas packages. On the way home I was going to reward myself with an ice cream cone of Rocky Road. I told the girl I wanted a scoop of RR on a regular cone. She was getting it and scooped up a little scoop. I turn away then turned back and she was handing me the cone with a little scoop on it the size of a golf ball. They usually give you a scoop that will aleast sit on top of the cone. I looked at her and ask was that all she was going to give me. She looked at me like I was crazy. I told her I didn't want it and walked out.
> 
> I know I am a little fluffy but if I want an ice cream cone I want one. It was almost like she was telling me I didn't need any ice cream. Lol So I went to our little country store and bought me a box of Butter Pecan. I still wanted RR though but they don't carry it.
> 
> Now I will have some for awhile for just a little more money.


 Rocky Road is my favorite. I haven't had any in a couple years. Some day.

Been cold here. Real cold. I need a place with a wood stove and a hot tub.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not doing much but shovelling and salting. used 4 bags of what I bought yesterday. started 7am. just went out for the last time today to clean up what the sidewalk guy ploughed back in so it wouldn't freeze solid overnight and I'd need my pick ax to move it. going to jump in the jet tub and dress in my warm robe and wool socks and sit in my comfy chair with a new book I got today "All Passion Spent" I don't know about passion but everything else is spent after that all day workout. this is one night I wish I had a man around to massage my aching shoulders. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I just came back from a road trip back to my little place, with some side trips to visit with ST friends. As always, great hospitality and wonderful, warm folks and good conversation and food. Every time I hit the mountains, I fall in love with that area once again. 

While there, I received an offer that might get me back to homesteading about two years sooner than I thought, in my beloved Tennessee. I want to think on it before I ask for some input from the folks here.

I've had three hours sleep (in the driver's seat of a Honda Fit at a rest stop no less) in the last 38 hours so I am a might slap happy after driving 2,600 miles over the last few days. When I sleep in a rest area, I do so with my keys around my neck so I can hit that 'panic' button should someone harass me. What I did learn is that um, if you lock the door while inside the car, the alarm goes off even when you put the key in the ignition. That is some racket at two a.m. when you're still half-witted from sleep. It is also very exciting for oneself, as well as the other co-sleepers in the spaces next to you 0_0 

I'm fairly certain that had any of them been armed, I might be dead now. Instead I just turned really red in the dark and high-tailed it outta there. :runforhills:

I think my bed is calling my name before 9 pm. Exciting life eh? LOL!

~ST


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

shoveling and salting here also. Made some home-made Christmas and solstice decorations for my door.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

There are not too many things that I Love about winter..... We have had some very cold weather here in Northern Ohio-freezing! But* , by far , one of my most favorite things in the world , is Ice Fishing!. MY brother gave me a really cool Portable Ice Fishing shanty-2 years ago ! The last two winters were so mild, I did not get to use it. (short season-just sat on a bucket , with a lantern). But Alas* , the cold frigid temps have been here*. Two of my buddies stopped by Saturday (Dec. 14). to give the ice on my pond a try. I told them to remember , as I watched them auger the first holes -just off of the bank-"help is only a Half an hour away!". After testing , it was a solid 4"- they began fishing-3 hours later , no fish? So they packed it up , and went home. I was busy Sat. ,so I could not join them. Tuesday afternoon, about 3 o'clock ,I ventured out , with my buckets- no shanty ( I figured I would see if they were biting first. Boy were they! It was up and down from 3 to 6 o'clock. the only reason I stopped , was I was getting cold ,and it was time to do evening chores. I caught 20 nice slab bluegills and one 12" crappie ! What a great start*. Wed. , I was out at the pond by noon-shanty in tow*. Easy set up (like a pop-up tent). By 1 o'clock , it was "fish on". I caught another 40 fish , I was so busy , I quit unzipping the door to toss the fish out (no time to). I kept 25 , released the smaller ones. Took Pictures , now I need to learn to upload to photobucket. Spent the evening last night fileting , Put up (froze) 3 ,1 1/2 lb. bags , Yummy*. I filet my gills, just like perch-skinned too. They were meaty* Now , my freezer is beginning to look like the cooler at the fish market Lol. I always share with family ,and friends (cause you are supposed to). Would any one like a fish fry? Today its a different story- gonna be 40 -50 degrees for the next few days. I left the shanty up last night . I'll have to get out there and try for a few hours this afternoon , and get my gear off of the ice. Fishing in the shanty is awesome. When you zip the door closed I can see the bottom of the pond (2 acres-12' deep), I can actually watch the fish biting my bait!. It's like an aquarium*. My technique: wax worm on chartreuse jig with slip bobber. Wish You Were Here* Peace*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=217JOBWTolg[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

You can download the pictures to your computer and post them here. No need for Photobucket any more unless you just want to use it.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Tambo ,Thanks I am not very Tech. advanced(duh) lol, I have not posted photos online in almost 10 years. Thanks for the heads up* . I'll give it a try. Once I learn how to post photos,I will probably overload the server here?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Love Pink Floyd


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope I am doing this right? He said* My first "selfie" lol


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My ice fishing shanty/adventure*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Some of my "catch" , Wow* now I can post photos- what's next Movies?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

nice! what kind of fish are they? ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Georgia , they are bluegills ,panfish , very yummy. There are bigger fish in the pond (largemouth bass , catfish ,crappie . But these little babies are the ones that I target. They are very tender , white , flaky (like me lol), and they taste sweet!:nanner: I fileted , and froze what I caught- when I cook em ,I soak them in egg ,coat them with spicy seasoned bread crumbs , and flash/fry ,in canola oil . Then I dip the little filets into ketchup/franks hot sauce. That's why my cheeks are so round and red(cause I eat good).


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Try butter flavored Crisco and Lowrys seasoning salt.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm a fish eater myself also . not sure if we get bluegill. may have another name for them. you should take a pic. when you cook them and post on singletree kitchen thread. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank You Georgia, now that I can post photos-I may just do that* If we were closer I would have you over for a fish fry. Fish were meant to be shared*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> I hope I am doing this right? He said* My first "selfie" lol


:thumb: Nice.....pic hubba Hubba


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Funny PF* , see, I am not a little short guy* lol , 5'-10" 210 (on a good day-ifin I don't slouch) And the beard is something "new" ,I have not had one in 20 yrs. or so. Watchin the world series this year-everyone had one- so I wanted one too! It's warm/fuzzy ,and it tickles sometimes.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> Funny PF* , see, I am not a little short guy* lol , 5'-10" 210 (on a good day-ifin I don't slouch) And the beard is something "new" ,I have not had one in 20 yrs. or so. Watchin the world series this year-everyone had one- so I wanted one too! It's warm/fuzzy ,and it tickles sometimes.


 Is that dimples I see?....if so... pay no attention to the white dodge at the end of your road...LOL :happy2:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> Thank You Georgia, now that I can post photos-I may just do that* If we were closer I would have you over for a fish fry. Fish were meant to be shared*


I thought that was bait? :trollface


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Fowler said:


> Is that dimples I see?....if so... pay no attention to the white dodge at the end of your road...LOL :happy2:


 Tom!!!!! Don't sniff the hankey!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> you should take a pic. when you cook them and post on singletree kitchen thread.


Yeah Tom we love food porn around here!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

LT *, that's what my friend from the gulf coast says about our "little' fish', The pond has some big fish, I have several trophy bass (23 1/2" -7 lbs) ,and some big cats-2 footers , the largest ,are my White Amur(sterile grass carp), I have about a dozen of them-the largest is 4 to5 feet long!.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

We're in the midst of an ice storm here. The power went out 4 times during the night...I don't think any of them were long...the computer and printer beeping angrily when they turned back on just woke me up lol. Just finished slip sliding my way out to care for the bunnies and salt everything. Luckily, I got permission to work from home if they were right about the ice  So hopefully I can get some soup and bread going today while I'm here. And you know I'm not changing outta these jammies.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's late December, and I have a lot to do.
All hail the 'list'

By the end of this month, I need to have:

1. Stuff on Craigs list and Ebay
I need to knock down this debt....NOW

2. Create lists, and then execute.
Each month, actually each week of each month I need to have things "scheduled" to do (Sell van, Sell dirtbikes, fix ceilngs, paint, etc)

3. Create a plan for myself, for my heath.
Vitamins, meal plan, find a good massage therapist...etc.

I have so much to do...I need to do it in small steps and I need to have a list....So the rest of December will be 'list' month!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LZ5 I need to "steal" your lists. I'm feeling a little inundated myself.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Exercising in the gym during lunch 

[youtube]G1uxDvVa4_U[/youtube]


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Been getting kinda-sorta ready for the expected storm. Not a lot to do, as we just went through a pretty cold snap and we had done most of what was needed then. I got plenty of bagged animal food in yesterday (we bought our bulk hay in August or so), went and filled the gas tanks so there will be plenty if we need the generator, charged the electronic gizmos. We're good to go.

Mary


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I ruined my no spend month today, but I still saved a ton of money which was the point. I thought I got 2 months worth of rabbit feed, but I hadn't planned on the babies having so much fun digging in their food and wasting most of it....so I had to run out for more today. And of course, they had camo 50% off...so you know what had to be done...lol.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Started the Christmas baking--my coworkers and friends get cookies and chocolates for presents. Well first batch of choco-chips came out of the oven and one pan of them are heading to the trash. The silpat mat had a little tear in it (they are made of fiberglass) and I'm afraid of giving something that might perforate the intestines. Going back to using parchment paper now. Next up is Pecan Crescents and tomorrow is sugar cookies shaped like ornaments. The truffle ganache is made and tomorrow I'll scoop them and coat them in the chocolate.

All I can say is my kitchen is more disorganized than I thought.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm doing the same thing here tonight. trying to make a few cookies. I've been beating ice all week .I already have the Christmas cakes made and given away. still have to make a lemon roll and a yule log which is better made on the last 2 days anyway. just took the base for the mint squares from the oven. keeping my fingers crossed I will find some crÃ¨me de menthe in the cupboard for the top part. hoping I don't lose power tonight in the expected sleet storm. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What viggie no pictures? It is coming a frog strangler. I white knuckled it home. My roads flood so I had to take back roads and they had water across them in some places too. I hate driving in the rain at night.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad you're home safe tambo. I feel bad for the folks who are getting ice and real rough weather. We've been getting rain here but it's light. Temp68* at 9PM. That's great for the heat bill and all, but there won't be a white Christmas again this year. I wish we would get one more often than we do. I miss that.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

haha not of it on my pudgy lil self. I had to jump on it because of the sale. And it's not often they have womens larger sizes. Apparently sporting goods stores think only men get to be overweight  But at least now all I'll need is a blaze jacket and a borrowed boom stick for my first huntin trip.

And a bonus cat butt, just for you.










ETA: We're about halfway through our storm here. Got the first 4 inches shoveled up and it's already snowed back over...but the critters are fed and watered and I'm back indoors until it stops. Church wasn't cancelled but I'm looking at the traffic cams and seeing sometimes one lane of tire tracks on the freeway...if that...and I'm thinking no way. Just doing devotions at home today.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Shoveling round 2. No likee.










ETA: Everyone's shoveled out now but the roads haven't been touched. Haven't even heard a plow in the distance yet...strange. Glad it happened on a weekend.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I got 6+ inches of snow last night and it is still dropping fast. 

Weather advisory at the lake. 6-12 inches predicted. Copper Basin 300 looks to have sweet snow this year. I hope they are packing it down as it comes to avoid the problems of a couple years ago when the snowmachines couldn't even get through it. 

Support Nick!
http://www.teampetit.com/

Severe insomnia last night for some reason. Up til 5 AM and again at 7 AM and again at 9:30.... now can't even get a nap.


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

It doesnt look like it today but Springs coming back in a few months.

I bought myself some bee hives and and I'm going to take up bee keeping. I am going to put the hives together and paint them wild colours that make me smile.

I joined the local bee keeping club and went to a meeting. The other bee keepers were a really nice bunch of folks. I told them I was new and needed their advice. They said I should always tend to my bees in the nude so the bees will see that I have nothing to hide. They also said I should shout and bang and clang around to show the bees that I mean business.
They were so friendly and helpful. Everyone was smiling at me. 
I think I'm going to like beekeeping.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ Waverree, err...you could probably re-think the nekkid part. We probably look weird to them, clothes or not.  

A Bee's Eye View.
View attachment 19534


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Wavertree said:


> It doesnt look like it today but Springs coming back in a few months.


Winter just started. The end is near!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Like summer here today. Walking around with a tee on.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

If this snow would stop, I would call a plow truck.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

From -39 to almost 40'. Very drippy everywhere. Not much snow on the ground. Don't catch up on the snow soon, fire season next summer could be horrible. I don't want horrible. 

But on a good note, I'm off work until the 6th in the new year. Will be another year older then too. Just want to cruise now not age. LOL


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> LT *, that's what my friend from the gulf coast says about our "little' fish', The pond has some big fish, I have several trophy bass (23 1/2" -7 lbs) ,and some big cats-2 footers , the largest ,are my White Amur(sterile grass carp), I have about a dozen of them-the largest is 4 to5 feet long!.


I fished for the gills recently. Ended up catching crappie while everyone else was catching gills. Same exact setup. I don't get to fish as much as I should. I end up working on cabins. I do catch one once in a while.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Lt, those are some nice catches-I'll bet you were not using 2 lb. test like me* . What kind of fish are they? Is the smaller one Salmon?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

or maybe it's artic char . I can't remember the last time I had artic char. must have been 12 years ago. my husband use to bring them to me from up north. I was wondering about the large one. it looks like halibut to me. maybe not. maybe turbot. I'm dying for a feed of baked turbot. they don't sell them in the supermarkets anymore. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j0JGkqS2Ps[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> Lt, those are some nice catches-I'll bet you were not using 2 lb. test like me* . What kind of fish are they? Is the smaller one Salmon?


 The smaller one is a Lake Trout (char family) 15.6 LB/34", the large one is a 180 LB Halibut. 

I have a much bigger laker but can't find the picture. Guess I need to go catch another one. 

I use 20 LB Visilene for lakers. I don't fish much for salmon, people keep giving them to me from their fishwheels and dip netting.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What kinda fish are y'all calling gills? Around here crappie are at the top for eating. I enjoy most any of them. We have bream, crappie, strippers, bass and catfish. Some people like buffalo but I have never tried it. I would like to get a carp and pressure can it to see what it is like. Some around here say it's like salmon after PC.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Halibut is my favorite fish. Mackinaw is another although it needs to be cooked right.. Nice fish pictures.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> What kinda fish are y'all calling gills? Around here crappie are at the top for eating. I enjoy most any of them. We have bream, crappie, strippers, bass and catfish. Some people like buffalo but I have never tried it. I would like to get a carp and pressure can it to see what it is like. Some around here say it's like salmon after PC.



I'd take bream or bass over any of the others any day of the week. Can't wait to take the kids fishing


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Just in case I forgot to mention it, my daughter is having twins, they decided they wanted to try to come 3 weeks early this weekend. But their plan was foiled. The little minions did not suceed and I took my daughter to the hospital and had her sewed shut....LOL she and the twins are fine, their just not done baking yet.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

congratulations.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

tambo, Bream, bluegills (gills), and brim are all the same. Just different names in different places. Some places they lump all the panfish that are like gills, red ears, and sunnys together. They're all related to bass. My favorite is yellow perch. Then channel cats. Best time to catch the big perch up north was always through the ice in mid to late winter.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Echoesechos said:


> Halibet is my favorite fish. Mackinaw is another although it needs to be cooked right.. Nice fish pictures.


Mackinaw = Lake Trout = Togue in Canada and NE US.

We rarely keep one of these lakers. They are trophy sized and the locals are very protective. 

They won't hesitate to keep a burbot and the state record came out of the lake.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

There is a couple of lakes near me that have them. Have to be certain size to keep. Tongue is considered a delicacy to some (Basque). LOL. My Aunt makes the best tongue ever, according to the rest of the family, me, I've never tried. Just couldn't get over what it was. To many times seeing Cow tongues slip into their nostrils. Kinda thought of it then as I would a dogs tongue. Get my drift? LOL


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

&#9834; The lights are turned way down low. &#9834;
&#10052; Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. &#10052;










Expecting 3 more inches for Christmas so it's likely our family dinner will be cancelled. But I can think of worse company for the holidays than me 

Merry Christmas ST.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I have been fixing my truck, my snowmachine, trying to find a few specialty fishing lures (I need to catch a burbot), purchasing goods for friends at the lake. Now I find that one of my neighbors is up there, it is only -38 and will be much colder in the morning. He and his family and friends are stranded at the lodge with 3 broke down machines. I am glad that they decided to be safe but their bar tab is gonna hurt. I am watching the weather and hoping to be heading up tomorrow or Saturday. I don't do anything below -20 as stuff starts breaking.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiddling with the moped. 

Got one of those wall holders for matchsticks for my wall, clever things even have a notch in the side to let you strike the matches.

Did not renew any of my homesteading magazines for this year. I am just tired of mags with wimpy articles and not much to say -waste of money.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Backwoodshome is my favorite homesteading magazine: perhaps 1/3 to 1/2 of the articles are meat instead of froth.

And, Countryside and Small Stock Journal is still much better than most.

I no longer subscribe to the others, I simply do not!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Cleaned, seasoned and sighted my muzzleloader, for upcoming Ohio ML season. I hope to put meat in the freezer. Very accurate at 50 yds. Lot's of fun too!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Terri said:


> Backwoodshome is my favorite homesteading magazine: perhaps 1/3 to 1/2 of the articles are meat instead of froth.
> 
> And, Countryside and Small Stock Journal is still much better than most.
> 
> I no longer subscribe to the others, I simply do not!


Is backwoods home still a sponsor for Homesteading Today?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> Cleaned, seasoned and sighted my muzzleloader, for upcoming Ohio ML season. I hope to put meat in the freezer. Very accurate at 50 yds. Lot's of fun too!


And after the season closed by Emergency Order.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Ordered my mini-sheds for storage on my patio so that I can unload my car of stuff. One arrived, one is 'delayed' by shipper (UPS). Tomorrow I will be assembling and shuffling boxes around.

Put up an art wall with the help of 3M Command stickers - so I finally have photos of the kids, grand kids and my plaques of sayings and such, plus some artwork. I have finally reconciled that I'll probably be in the micro-haus for a while, and wanted things that bring me visual pleasure around the place.

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got a bunch of pics and plaques I want to put up too. I thought I would put them along the stairway. I have a pic. of a boot, teacup, some keys etc. I have had them for a few years so i think that will be one of my new years resolutions. along with finishing off painting my bedroom. ~Georgia


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I know what boys like. Pink duck camo. lol Just a lazy day today and I'm lovin it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh now we gotta get Tambo some of that polish. LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I went to the Amish store today for dog food. I can get a 50lb bag for $15.75. It is very good dog food. It doesn't have any corn in it. It has all kinds of stuff in it DE, garlic, Vit A,D,E,B12,sea kelp,beet pulp and a bunch of other stuff. The dog likes it. The cats like it better than their cat food so I got an extra bag for them. The dog actually wants the cat food but I just let her have a little for a treat every once in a while. Then on the way back home I stopped by another Mennonite store. I picked up some pearled barley ( anyone ever use it?) and some flavored cappuccino. I bought some beef flavored soup base too. I wish these stores were closer. The one with the dog food is 50 miles away the other is about 30. It was a nice day for a road trip. It was over cast but not to cold.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Oh now we gotta get Tambo some of that polish. LOL


:umno:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

> I picked up some pearled barley ( anyone ever use it?)


 I think I drank something made from it once or twice, don't know about the pearled part though, unless that was to account for that mellow taste. 

Did you ever get any wheat out of that patch you planted? I've been grinding away on the 25 lbs of wheat berries I purchased. The bread is getting better as I go.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> I think I drank something made from it once or twice, don't know about the pearled part though, unless that was to account for that mellow taste.
> 
> *Did you ever get any wheat out of that patch you planted*? I've been grinding away on the 25 lbs of wheat berries I purchased. The bread is getting better as I go.


I should have but worked so much I didn't harvest it. Do you use the flour as you grind it or grind some in advance?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I just grind it as I use it. I have one of those table mounted grinders that requires "exactly" 14 minutes to grind out 2 cups of wheat kernels, which makes 4 cups of flour, and gives one a pretty good workout in the process. But its good flour. Other than the wheat, I got that recipe you posted that I go by. When in a hurry, I just use that. Good bread.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Pearl barley I use in beef stew and beef veggie soup. Yummy


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I have some wheat berries I am going to grind. I need to do this the next time I'm off.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Oh now we gotta get Tambo some of that polish. LOL


I thought the same thing! After all of Tambo's comments teasing me for the pink camo my daughters and I wear, I was very surprised to see that she "liked" that post!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Shan you know you Emmy and Maggie can rock that pink camo!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What a sight a person would be with pink camo and blaze orange on walking in the woods deer hunting. :hysterical:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

lol I actually got my first pink camo because I did my backpacking trip in season. I figure if critters can't see blaze they wouldn't care about pink...but hunters sure would. Man I kinda want to try hunting in all pink now. Now that I'm thinking it through I'm pretty sure that makes it a superior camo


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Down sick.
Deep chest cold / cough....whole body aches (especially joints)
Bangin' head ache.

I have 2 days to get better.

Sent an email attempting to locate a dry wall person. 
This week, will take one VAN LOAD (full van) to good will.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

viggie said:


> lol I actually got my first pink camo because I did my backpacking trip in season. I figure if critters can't see blaze they wouldn't care about pink...but hunters sure would. Man I kinda want to try hunting in all pink now. Now that I'm thinking it through I'm pretty sure that makes it a superior camo


It probably would but the law here is you have to have so much blaze orange on to be legal. So pink and orange together would be a hoot!! Make sure you take us a picture!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah half over the waist has to be blaze here...will totally ruin the outfit


----------

